# [RESOLU] Conteneur LXC qui utilise systemd

## plutark

Bonjour ! Bonsoir !

Suite à un plantage d'une machine sous gentoo qui utilise amd64  (avec quelques paquet qui sont en ~amd64) et qui héberge plusieurs LXC ( debian / archlinux / centos6 / centos7) 

Tout les systèmes sous lxc  qui utilisent systemd ne demarraient pas (les autres si)

Pour résoudre le soucis il a convenu de faire sur l'host 

```

sudo  mkdir /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd

sudo mount -t cgroup -o none,name=systemd systemd /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd

sudo chown -R root:root /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd

```

et ensuite ca se lance. 

c'était un noyau 4.9.16-gentoo qui tournait depuis un certain temps avec entre temps démarage réussis de ces machines (et pas d'option systemd spécifique dans le .config ) 

donc je suppose que celà a un lien avec une mise à jour d'un composant qui a eu lieu entre temps. 

en résumé j'en ai profité pour passer à 4.12.12-gentoo (auquel j'ai ajouté cette option (support de systemd -> celle qui se trouve dans le menu "Gentoo" tout en haut du menu que lance make menuconfig) mais il semble que cela soit sans rapport --> idem il a fallu crééer manuellement ce dossier et le monter)

Voilà, je ne sais pas s'il s'agit d'un bug ou d'un comportement normal, dans les deux cas je soumet cette experience.

----------

